# Einstieg in Java EE



## Javamaniac (8. Okt 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe vor kurzem mein Studium der Angewandten Informatik abgeschlossen und bin nun auf der Suche nach einer beruflichen Herausforderung. Bei den Stellenausschreibungen die mich ansprechen habe ich feststellen müssen das der Umgang mit Java EE oftmals vorrausgesetzt wird. In meinem Studium habe ich JSP und Servlets behandelt, also Einblicke in die Technologie bekommen, jedoch reicht dies noch lange nicht aus, um sich im Berufsleben zu behaupten. Ich möchte mich nun in die Thematik einarbeiten und einen schnellen Einstieg bekommen, um bald im Bewerbungsgespräch etwas vorweisen zu können. Ich habe bereits Tutorials gesucht die mir dabei helfen, diese sind leider größtenteils für Fortgeschrittene Programmierer und damit für mich nicht geeignet. Habt ihr vllt Vorschläge oder gute Tutorials wie ich am besten den Umgang mit Java EE erlerne ?


----------



## maki (8. Okt 2011)

Such dir doch eine Stelle in der du das lernst, also du zeigst dich interessiert und dein Arbeitgeber ermöglicht dir den Einstieg.

Ganz ehrlich, jeder Bewerber den ich getroffen habe der behauptete er hätte Erfahrung damit weil er sich selber damit auseinandergesetzt hatte, hatte keine Ahnung 

Das würde IMHO auch besser zu jemandem passen, der gerade seine Ausbildung/Studium abgeschlossen hat, nämlich Praxiserfahrungen sammeln. 
Eine andere Art von "frisch diplomierten" habe ich persönlich noch nie getroffen.


----------



## Javamaniac (9. Okt 2011)

Erstmal Danke für die Antwort...

Anhand Deiner Antwort leite ich ab das es sinnvoller wäre sich auf meine bereits erworbenen Kenntnisse in Java SE zu beschränken bzw diese aufzufrischen und damit im Bewerbungsgespräch zu punkten. Java EE bekomme ich dann dort vermittelt.


----------



## maki (9. Okt 2011)

Ja.

Man kann nicht mal schnell in ein paar Wochen Kenntnisse in erwerben die einen zum "Experten" in Java EE machen.

Wie du selber merkst, ist das nicht für Einsteiger etc. gedacht, auch wenn es Leute/Bücher gibt die einem den Eindruck vermitteln.

"Java EE" ist eine ganze Sammlung von unterschiedlichen Spezifikationen/Technologien/Frameworks/Servern quer üper alle möglichen Anwendungsgebiete verteilt, man kann jahrelang in Java EE entwickeln und immer wieder andere Bereiche davon "sehen" ohne jemals etwas mit Servlets oder JSPs zu tun zu haben.

Persönlich lege ich bei Bewerbern auf ein paar Dinge Wert: Interesse & Motivation

Dann gibt es die "Werkzeuge" die man immer beherrschen sollten als Entwickler: 
- IDEs (Eclipse zB.)
- Versionskontrollsysteme (Subversion, Git) inkl. Checkout, Commit, Branching, Merging, wie macht man commits rückgängig
- Dependency Injection (Spring, Guice, CDI)
- automatisierte Tests schreiben  (JUnit)
- Refactoring (rename Method, extract Method, extract Class, etc. pp.)
- Build Tools (am besten Maven *g*, ist aber sehr komplex imho, aber zumindest Ant)
- wie schreibe ich sauberen (Test-) Code
- Java Konventionen !!! 

Schon ganz schön viel, auhc ganz ohne Java EE *g*
Es muss nicht alles davon vorhanden sein, wenn die innere Einstellung stimmt, ist es einfacher das nachzuholen.

Vor allem aber: 
In der Lage zu sein sich selbstständig in Frameworks/Tools einzuarbeiten inkl. dem Interesse & der Motivation dazu das auch in der Freizeit zu machen. Für den ersten Teil reicht es zu wissen zu man googelt und das man kein Problem damit hat englische Doku/Blogs etc. zu lesen.

Falls du jetzt vorhast alle diese Werkzeuge in 2 Wochen zu erlernen: Lass es sein, konzentriere dich lieber auf eines bzw. ein paar wenige, aber verstehe dieses dann umso besser.


----------



## Javamaniac (9. Okt 2011)

Hallo nochmal, 

mir war von Annag an bewusst das ich Java EE nicht mal eben erlernen kann, jedoch werden bei fast alklen Stellenausschreibungen für Berufsanfänger fundierte Kenntnisse in diesem Bereich erwartet. Ich versuche mich auf ein Vorstellungsgespräch vorzubereiten und muss mir deshalb das benötigte Wissen aneignen.


----------



## maki (9. Okt 2011)

Hi, 

viele Ausschreibungen inkl. Anforderungen an den Bewerber sind schlicht Müll, woher soll ein Berufsanfänger fundierte Kenntnisse in Enterprise Technologien haben?

Auf der anderen Seite kannst du natürlich sagen dass du Java EE kennst (Servlets & JSPs falls jemand fragt ). 
Falls du wirklich mehr machen willst, setzte dich mit EJBs auseinander (Entity- (JPA), StatelessSession- und StatefulSessionBean) auf einem Glassfish Server, ohne dich mit GUI Technologien zu beschäftigen, wird dich auch so verwirren.


----------

